# 2009 Gamesday Mini



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the 2009 Gamesday model, as posted by Alpharius over at DakkaDakka:









I think it is an interesting mini and unlike a lot of posters on other forums, I don't find the asymmetrical pose a problem. It is interesting to see GW are playing with NMM as well.

Thoughts?

Edit: Rehosted image due to hotlinkers killing my bandwidth


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm afraid I agree with the others, the head looks a little warped. I don't like it.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally I like the mini. Has a Tzeetchian feel to it. My only problem is that the two horns are different... They should be identical lol.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

and he has one eye bigger than the other


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Im alright with all the none symetry, except those bloody horns!!! I have no idea why :dunno:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*le sigh* just when the 2008 mini gave me hope GW had actually started to sculpt poses other than "generic standing pose number 2857", its boring, and the head is shit, if its separate then its not all too bad, but considering how awful 2008 GD was, who's gonna buy a ticket or even go to 2009 to actually have this awful miniature


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I'm afraid I agree with the others, the head looks a little warped. I don't like it.


 
Yeah but remember it might just be the picture. GW has a notorious habit for not taking good pics of their own mini's. After all look at the new marauder special character.

In the pic it looks like a small fat child with the benz, when i real life it actually looks like a large fat child with the benz!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the hea on this model. I dunno why but every reason a person gave not to like it, makes me like it (except the semi static pose).


----------



## Darkangeldentist (Oct 31, 2007)

I rather like him. Don't mind the slightly static pose as in fantasy I prefer minatures that at least should rank up.

The asymmetry is a plus in my eyes although like everyone there's something I'd change (oddly I want the ends of the horns the other way round) so it's definately far from perfect.

I didn't like last years very much. He looked as if he was tripping over his own feet.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats a sweet ass model deffinetly getting one or two...THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It'll never match 2006. Archaon and Valten twinned were absolute sex.

Still, I can't complain. It's a perfect pose for my Palanquin Lord =).


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

"The Rock has come back.. to the Chaos Wastes!" :laugh:

Sorry, that raised eyebrow helm look isn't doing it for me, although I have more problems with the lackluster pose, out of proportion body and general feel of the figure. 

Sad thing Is I am going to GD next year and was kinda hoping for something more interesting than an Marine or another Chaos Lord. Would have a been a good time to have done a Dark Eldar imo, especially if the book does make the end of next year.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

its a cool model, actually. he looks rather badass.

but, i dont like the head - the asymmetrical horns and the flat looking helmet are a bit annoying....


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

Come'on guys, it's chaos for Christ sakes it supposed to be a lil chaotic and out of order.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ArmoredGhost said:


> Come'on guys, it's chaos for Christ sakes it supposed to be a lil chaotic and out of order.


Agreed. I actually like it. Yeah, it's nothing special-- just another champion of Chaos-- but it's cool all the same. 

On the pose: Remember that this guy has to rank up with presumably a unit of Warriors of Chaos or Chosen, and has to be sculpted accordingly. That limits the number of things you can do with the model and still have it fit in with a unit visually and rank up.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its pretty good. I wouldn't mind having one of these and I dont even play WHF. Are we sure this is going to be the GD model though? This is well in advance of when they normally even have a sniff of what its going to be.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, it is originally from Gamesworkshop France, here's a link.

A quick translation of the last paragraph is:

The entrance ticket includes entry for one person and gift, the limited edition model sculpted by Martin Footitt.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well tbh I'm more disapointed as we have yet another Chaos Lord, (as far as I noted in the Dakka thread it is meant to be a Lord) and okay one was Archaon so we can let them off on that one, but the Khorne one from a few years ago was at least an interesting piece with the doomed elf in his grip pose.

I suppose it reinforces the Marines = 40K, Chaos = Fantasy from an advertising point of view going on the number of times both have been Games Day figs, but it would have been nice to see something a little more unique for once.

Plus in comparrison to other Chaos Lords you can buy its awful, I still remember when Games Day figs where the top dog figure that folks where desperate to get for their armies. Its seems of late, not so much and thats a real shame.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm kind blah about it really, its another chaos figure for gamesday. It kind of figures since the marines were last years. I kind of feel the same way as Durchii it use to be that you wanted the GD models in your army and would try to get one anyway possible. Now though it just seems like its not that big a deal to have one.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good find! Wonder if its sculpted whole, or if it comes in parts like Archaon did. Hopefully the latter cos that would make the model usefull, allowing easy(and much needed) head-swaping 

However it somehow tho seem like the GD-models and other "limited ed" models are sculpted in a hurry. They will sell anyways, GW knows that so they dont prioritize those models very much(personal conclusion).
When comparing Archaon on foot and mounted its very visible that the "limited on foot model" has way less details, no chaos star on the chest, the cloak look shabby and so on which is a shame, really:ireful2:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it alot, the fact that it's non symetrical really gives a Tzeenchian feeling to it.. the Horns are great, two differing kinds adds variety. I think it's funny how people will talk shit about GW yet continue to fill their coffers... Guess we all gotta find something to gripe about!!!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I like it actually, it... umm... ok it's not too good. It's ok for a chaosy piece, but I'm not sure what it is. Personally, I like the other Lords better :laugh:.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I'm afraid I agree with the others, the head looks a little warped. I don't like it.


hmmm.... I'm guessing that Games Day minis are Citadel reject minis that are otherwise destined for the trash bin, so GW decides to give it away rather than throw it away.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> I like it alot, the fact that it's non symetrical really gives a Tzeenchian feeling to it.. the Horns are great, two differing kinds adds variety. I think it's funny how people will talk shit about GW yet continue to fill their coffers... Guess we all gotta find something to gripe about!!!


I'd have to agree; I can already see the possibilities of using it in 40k- Simply remove the out-stretched axe and add a gun of your choice. Attach a CSM backback, and this guy would make a fetching Heretic...


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like that model, seems chaos-y to me.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

I must say I like the look of the model.

Also it is remarkable similar to a chaos champoin shown in White Dwarf around about the time of the daemon release.

Could they be one and the same?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about it really. I like the asymmetric pose and the detail but I hate the proportions of the figure.

A human being wouldn’t fit inside that suit of armour. There’s a chest and then a waist with nothing in between and there’s no neck.

I wish the sculptors would start off with a human and work from there adding armour rather than just work from nothing. This guy is by no means the worst example of the problem.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That is a VERY nice model Imust say. Definitely the decider as to whether or not I'm going to Gamesday this year.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Someguy said:


> I have mixed feelings about it really. I like the asymmetric pose and the detail but I hate the proportions of the figure.
> 
> A human being wouldn’t fit inside that suit of armour. There’s a chest and then a waist with nothing in between and there’s no neck.
> 
> I wish the sculptors would start off with a human and work from there adding armour rather than just work from nothing. This guy is by no means the worst example of the problem.



My feelings exactly! Would be better if they used an actual scale though.. I mean it would be easier! Instead of 28 mm could go with 1/35 scale...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> My feelings exactly! Would be better if they used an actual scale though.. I mean it would be easier! Instead of 28 mm could go with 1/35 scale...


If they did sculpt a figure at 1/35 it wouldn't fit in with the current range as GW has historically used 28mm heroic, the heroic part being that figures are not anatomically correct, they have an arnie/barbie doll style where the equivalent of a space marine would be 7-8 foot tall with enormous shoulders and arms, etc, etc. So 1/35mm would look very much out of proportion compared to 28mm heroic.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm, don't get me started on scale. As a 1.5" terminator model represents a 9' 'real' terminator, a 1:35 terminator would need to be about 3" tall. That's nearly the height of a coffee mug, or a floppy disk...

Anywhooo... I like the Chaosy dude. There I've said it. Nice find BTW Squeek.

:nailing his colours to the cyclops:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I really fucking like that!!!! I haven't cared for the last two GD models but this one will be a definite for me to grab, possibly in multiples. The asymmetry of the model makes it freakin perfect for a small bit of greenstuff to turn it into a Chaos Sorcerer (after all they wear Chaos Armour as well). Just love it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i like it....i think


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I really, really like this model. Ima grab one just to paint it methinks. 

As for why GW made it chaos again this year, they're rereleasing chaos, so it would make sense to make the free model blend with the major WHFB release. (well, that or lizardmen, but more people play chaos) Same with SM last year. A little predictable on their part, but hey.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

so I decided that I guess I really do like this model. Heck, it's better than that crappy old SM commander they gave us that was probably a jumble of thrown away 3 up bits the studio found. I guess I'll get it, paint it, and give it to my brother for something. Still, the tickets for Games Day are quite expensive, but oh well.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked this years Marine commander model, although I wish he'd had a relic blade and not a thunder hammer. 

I dont paint much in the fantasy line so I may get this model and see what I can do with it.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

humakt said:


> I liked this years Marine commander model, although I wish he'd had a relic blade and not a thunder hammer.
> 
> I dont paint much in the fantasy line so I may get this model and see what I can do with it.


i noticed that his pose was exactly like the vanguard sergeant's pose. the games day mini was probably just the same vanguard model with a bunch of pretty stuff on the armor and a thunder hammer. the thunder hammer kinda ruined him though. if you put a assault marine pack on him, it might be better.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

humakt said:


> I liked this years Marine commander model, although I wish he'd had a relic blade and not a thunder hammer.


then say its a relic hammer, as long as an opponent knows who really cares


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Ok, I really fucking like that!!!! I haven't cared for the last two GD models but this one will be a definite for me to grab, possibly in multiples. The asymmetry of the model makes it freakin perfect for a small bit of greenstuff to turn it into a Chaos Sorcerer (after all they wear Chaos Armour as well). Just love it.


It's a shame that 1 ticket = 1 model. I'm sure ebay is your friend, but still. You can expect some extortionate prices.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> It's a shame that 1 ticket = 1 model. I'm sure ebay is your friend, but still. You can expect some extortionate prices.


They always have racks of the GD mini on sales inside the show itself so you can stock up on them if you want, event sell some on Ebay if you can be bothered.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> It's a shame that 1 ticket = 1 model. I'm sure ebay is your friend, but still. You can expect some extortionate prices.
> Edit/Delete Message


Good thing I bring my son as well then eh . But as Humakt pointed out, they always have them on sale in the show store as well if I need more than two.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Someguy said:


> This guy is by no means the worst example of the problem.


The new plastic terminators (both chaos and imperial) spring to mind. Take a look at how far their legs are apart.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I think its a nice model, like everyone else not sure about the head but i think wait and see it in person it might not be that bad like quite alot of the minis that have been released such as tigirius when i first saw the pics of it, it looked a bit crap but when i saw the model i loved it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Good thing I bring my son as well then eh . But as Humakt pointed out, they always have them on sale in the show store as well if I need more than two.


What's that? Sprogs are useful? Whoop! *Makes plans*


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Vaz said:


> What's that? Sprogs are useful? Whoop! *Makes plans*


I remember I brought my dad to Games Day hall cuz we had 3 hours before the event started, so the GW people gave him a bunch of freebies as well. I might bring my brothers along this year.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I rather like it, meself. The waist's a bit high (I wish that hadn't been pointed out; I'd likely never have noticed otherwise), but apart from that my only complaint is that it's painted in ruddy NMM. May have to actually make the hajj to Toronto this year.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I'm afraid I agree with the others, the head looks a little warped. I don't like it.


* warped * isn`t that kinda the point of chaos?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As I said before, I think it is fantastic and I will probably use it for my spellcasters. Just a bit of greenstuff needed to pick them out a bit and avoid the 'same model' syndrome and voila, perfect sorcerer. Not too flashy yet not too plain.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the model looks great, It looks like he has been in battles. The only thing i would be picky about is the pose. But then again we can always find something wrong with every model if we really try.

Chaosftw


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I think its a pretty ok model; definately needs a bit of conversion though! (Oh isn't it a shame I've now gotten a Woc army for Xmas! :biggrin: )

And I'll have a spare as I'm most likely to get dragged to Games day too.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually like it :biggrin: it looks like a sweet chosen or Exalted Champ  and as MarzM said it'll probable look even better (Look at Badrukk XD he's a truly Badass guy


----------



## titan65 (Dec 14, 2008)

i agree with jezlad


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

i kinda like it i got my tickets recently and when you actually see it up close it looks kinda cool. i think it has a sort of bad ass feel to it or like hes signaling a charge as thousands of warriors sweep pass him... 


cool.... lol


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks liek so many other Chaos Champsions. No different to a load of other Chaos figs. Lacks the oomph to be a GD figure.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

He looks ok to me, except his eyes look like he has bad hayfever.

But for a games day fig it is a bit dissapointing, should be a bit more special.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Juts like Gog said it should be more special. But i still think its a great mini. I love it , as its one of those models that fills the need a CC orientated Tzeench champion unlike the current mini. Also it suits all the other gods.


----------

